# Meguiars wheel brightner in action



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Well i was doing my alloys this morning and i was quite impressed that WB was shifting so much crap on its own, so here's a small video of WB in action for those that haven't tried it yet, the alloys hadn't been done for over 2 weeks and probably about 400 miles, the WB is diluted 10:1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uRuwVOsH78#

or try here if youtube is down Click here to watch aaaaavi

try here http://www.zippyvideos.com/8379019986666926/vts_01_1_tosvcd_1/

or even here http://www.mediamax.com/182_blue/Hosted/VTS_01_1_toSVCD_1.mpg


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks Good, I've never used it myself but this video may have won me over! :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i think videos are the way forward for DW lol


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I took the plungw with WB after reading about it on here -- fantastic stuff :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

At 4:1 it is devilishly powerful, I prefer to use it at 10:1, still works, but it just feels a little safer.

Video doesn't work for me?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Video doesnt work for me either.

Wont this stuff strip the sealant on your wheels?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ooops, it is 10:1, my mistake, as per the markings on the bottle


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

hang on, i will try it on putfile


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

is on putfile yet


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Click here to watch aaaaavi


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep I have to say I really like WB, spray it on leave a for a minute the hose, it clears most of the dirt/break dust from my multispokes. Anything that reduces the amount of time cleaning these wheels is great 

Clarke


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

182_blue said:


> i think videos are the way forward for DW lol


Totally agree.
Just needs a little more planning.
We may need a guide to uploading videos to the net, as it is something I have not done yet. Any links?

Great vid by the way :thumb:


----------



## gtst-chris (Dec 10, 2006)

WOW cant wait till i get my lot through from the group buy that stuff is amazing


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

well youtube and putfile both have guides, its just seems a bit tempermental at the moment

http://www.putfile.com/faq

http://www.google.com/support/youtube/


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I still get "Codec Error" come up what can i do?


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Would this stuff be any good for my powder coated wheels does anyone know? i'm very careful what i put on them, i only use APC at the moment.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Impressive that! Do you wax your wheels?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Impressive that! Do you wax your wheels?


wheels are treated occasionally with mothers alloy wheel polish plus other stuff


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

i can't view the video at all?


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks very good! Might have to get some now


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

I use it on my wifes car, it doe,s bring the whels up great, but I don,t use it on mine as it will remove the wax that I put on the wheels, If your wheels are in a right state and need a very good clean then Yes it will save a lot of hard work, but do aply some wax at the end of your wheel cleaning.


----------



## FireBIade (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow, that stuff looks like it could save me a lot of time. I spent about 45 mins just shampooing wheels this morning, add another 15 mins for wax. looks like it could cut down the time for wheels to about 10 mins! :doublesho


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

great vid! thats very impressive stuff! not tried it myself

is it PH neutral?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Phil H said:


> great vid! thats very impressive stuff! not tried it myself
> 
> is it PH neutral?


im doubting that so much LOL


----------



## FireBIade (Dec 2, 2006)

so as long as it's well diluted and washed off straight away it's pretty safe?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

FireBIade said:


> so as long as it's well diluted and washed off straight away it's pretty safe?


well i have never had an issue with it myself, as long as your not using it bare metal alloys (i.e doesnt have lacquer or paint on it)


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't get any of the videos to work but i've used it myself and it is very good!


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

i'm getting sound but no picture :wall:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

sorry chaps, perhaps you need a codec or something ?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Top effort Shaun. You're right mate, this is the future:thumb: 

Oh, wheel brightener' not bad as well:lol:


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Was using it today also diluted 1:10 on the bmw mv alloys.. which a PITA even with normal wheel cleaner (i.e. TW products) and a brush.. i sprayed it on left it to dwell for 2-3 mins Power washed it off and 95% of the dirt and brake dust was all off.. oh and thats 2 months worth of grime  so i was quite happy all in all.. But i went over with a sponge for good measure. 

Sat :thumb:


----------



## FireBIade (Dec 2, 2006)

Ordered:

1 x Megs wheel brightner
2 x spray bottles 
1 x chemical resistant spray head 
1 x foam spray head
1 x large microfibre (probably will replace my water magnet)
1 x small microfibre (cuz you can never have enough cloths!)

not sure which spray head would be best but there only a few quid so thought get one of each


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

haha, good man


----------



## pencil (Feb 14, 2007)

FireBIade said:


> Ordered:
> 
> 1 x Megs wheel brightner
> 2 x spray bottles
> ...


Hello :wave:

:newbie:

Sorry for my rather abrupt post and lack of introduction of myself on this forum but where did you get the WB from? I've tried cleanandshiny.co.uk but they're out of stock...

I have seriously baked on brake dust on my 3 series and it's doing my head in ! :wall:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

i dont really know how i managed without WB for so long to be honest, its one of the products i couldnt be without now a days


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Top vid Shaun! 

It even removed copper slip from my wheels!!


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

nice video there shaun, just thought i'd pop up and say im running a group buy on wheel brightener in the Group Section, if anyone wants to sign up then click here


----------



## Craig1980 (Jun 24, 2006)

Would you say its better than wonder wheels?


----------



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

Ive tried the Megs and find this much better.

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=155&products_id=1488

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

weewizard69 said:


> Ive tried the Megs and find this much better.
> 
> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=155&products_id=1488
> 
> Cheers:thumb:


Was it as dilute-able as megs though??

Sat :thumb:


----------



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

satnam said:


> Was it as dilute-able as megs though??
> 
> Sat :thumb:


yes for sure


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks good, so I ordered some....


----------



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thomas-182 said:


> Looks good, so I ordered some....


have you ordered the autobrite?

if so let me know how you get on also get some snaps up on here.

i use my old megs alloy wheel cleaner as the dispenser and it works great.

:driver:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Cheers Shaun, yet another thing to buy :lol:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

I think more people should do some video's of products in action and start off the video trend, i would if only i knew how


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr Shiny said:


> I think more people shoudl ddo some video's of products in action and start off the video trend, i would if only i knew how


its the way forward :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

182_blue said:


> its the way forward :thumb:


It definately is


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi there

Is this Megs WB different from their hot rims or is it the same thing?

Where can you get the WB from?


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

weewizard69 said:


> have you ordered the autobrite?
> 
> if so let me know how you get on also get some snaps up on here.
> 
> ...


I got the US 1gal bottle of wheel brightner plus the bottle / head.

Hoping to use it tomorrow on a mates car


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Gibbo said:


> Hi there
> 
> Is this Megs WB different from their hot rims or is it the same thing?
> 
> Where can you get the WB from?


check out our traders a few do it :thumb:


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

I noticed that the hose you were using to rinse the WB off with had a bottle attached, may i ask what you were using?

(i've ordered my gallon of WB from C & S)

Cheers

Kev


----------



## s2ook (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks like the sudsblaster available here. I have one and although it's not the best for foaming it is a well made product and is relatively cheap.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Whatever you use to apply it, remove the spray head and rinse it after you have finished otherwise it'll just block up. Use a screw cap on the bottle and put the spray head to one side until you need it next.


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

so there is nothing in the mixing chamber?


----------

